# Mazda Mx5 Or Mg Tf?



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm after a new car for my wife. I personally like the Mazda but she isn't too keen. Not much of a fan of the MG but she seems to like it. (Had a MGB in my youth and i really liked it.) If i was to buy the mx5 id prefer to get the 1.8 and if i was to get the MG id probably be after the 160bhp model rather than the 135bhp but unsure. I would consider both. I know there is a bit of a price difference but im not too botherd. Anyone owned one of these cars or have any opinions on them. Thanks


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

michaelh said:


> I'm after a new car for my wife. I personally like the Mazda but she isn't too keen. Not much of a fan of the MG but she seems to like it. (Had a MGB in my youth and i really liked it.) If i was to buy the mx5 id prefer to get the 1.8 and if i was to get the MG id probably be after the 160bhp model rather than the 135bhp but unsure. I would consider both. I know there is a bit of a price difference but im not too botherd. Anyone owned one of these cars or have any opinions on them. Thanks


I'm guessing that any review or comparison of the two would put the Mazda miles ahead ! A friend had the MG and everytime something went wrong with it (frequently) the dealer roled out an excuse about this being a car for the enthusiast :huh:

If it was my money then the MX5 woukld take it any day of the week

just my opiniom


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Watch out for head gasket problems on older MG's it's an expensive fix if they go. Rekon on around 500 - 600 quid to have it sorted properly if you can't do it yourself.

B.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

I've not owned either of those particular models, but I own a Mazda RX7, and have owned an MG in the past.

The Mazda would be my choice any day of the week.

Get her to test drive both models before you commit one way or another - longterm spares availablilty for the MG may also be an issue.

If you've got some extra cash available, try the Honda S2000.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. If was getting the MG it would be 02 onwards. Mazda 01 onwards. Would love the Honda but just a bit out of the price range.


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

MX5 every day of the week, and twice on Sundays.

You only have to look at them being ragged round a race circuit with little or no maintenance to see just how much better built they are.

Had two, a Mk2 and a Mk3, and never had a single solitary warranty claim (other than a radio, which was a Clarion)

Just enough power to have fun in.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Had both Mk1 and Mk2 MX5s and except for rust traps in rear sills (blocked drain holes) which doesn't seem to affect imported Eunos', they have both been great and totally reliable.

Disregard what you may hear about 1.6s being underpowered. With the possible exception of a very short period when the 1.6 had about 93 bhp, they are perfectly adequate - you rarely need to slow too much for corners - and there is sufficient (amazingly so) torque to need to drop below fourth, even on back roads.

The power steering is light but has good feel and the ride is excellent unless you go blingy on the wheels - mine has original 14" alloys (made out of soft cheese though h34r: ).

Anyone who tells you they are hairdressers cars has never driven one and misses the point anyway. Same person likely to think a Lotus Elan was the genuine item, poor deluded sods.

Would like a Mk3, and then would go for the lower powered 1.8 with the minimum of option, *even steel wheels*.

I'll get my coat!

Graham


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank's graham.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

all the mg f's have the rover K series engine, renowned for overheating problems and nearly always ending up in needing a complete rebuild if they get too hot even for a short while.

The K series was award winning but it's design means a simple head gasket job can end up being very costly, 2 grand is not uncommon.

They are fine if they never overheat but if they do then your in trouble and I've seen many occasions of MGF's overheating months after a headgasket rebuild has been done, I know lots of garages who won't touch them.

I can't comment on the mx 5 other than to say I hardly ever see them broken down (well maybe the odd puncture or flat battery)


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

MX5 is by far the better of the 2. Better residuals when you come to sell it on and far more reliable.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

I had a new MX5 in 2002, bloody great car, could take all i could give it

MG? no ta....

sam


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Although both are women's cars (yes they are  ) the MX-5 is universally accepted as a modern classic, with ageless styling and it's reliable to boot. My neighbour has one and it's very nice, sometimes, when I have a girly moment, I think it'd be nice to own one.

My brother-in-law has the MG, he is 45, highlights his hair, carries hair gel at all times and is a git. The good thing about the car is that it has been a money pit from day one and causes him and my sibling distress. I hate the car and I hate him.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Chears guy's. I'v always said id ahve the mx5 but still need to convince the wife.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Although both are women's cars (yes they are  )


There used to be 3 in our office garage (all silver) and all driven by women. Only 2 now, I believe one was written off.

I know that the Mazda is the sensible choice but I just feel it lacks character. Her indoors had a MG and I loved it. She didn't like it too much as she found the driving position and pedals uncomfortable for a shorty wearing high heels.

Only problem it had was the motor for the passenger window went.

This was it in Arran for a day trip in the summer a couple of years ago. It was an '02 plate


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

MX-5 :notworthy:


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

Just to add to the consensus...I have a Mazzy Mk1 and it's a great little car. No power assist so you have to tug it a bit but it's a fun drive for sure...


----------



## SeattleMike (Apr 22, 2008)

Add me to the miata crowd. I had a mk1 for about three years and in addition to its performance and handling it was amazingly reliable.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

How about a Toyota a little different but just as reliable? Totally out to the left field my Daugter has an Alfa 147 1.9 turbo d,which is a stonking fast hot hatch with all the toys and is very reliable and a hoot to drive.

:rltb:

Tom


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Another problem that is occurring now is shortage of parts for the MG range. I had a ZTT to lug the dog around and had trouble getting a power steering pump for it. I must admit I really liked the car though. The head gasket problem is easily fixed by using a different gasket if it goes or is looking to pop(info can be found on the MG/Rover forum). A lot of the older cars have had them replaced now. Don't think the parts problem is going to get any better so the Mazda for me also.

Alasdair


----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

A friend of mine had an MGTF. Bloody hated it. Totally unreliable. Despite sticking to maintenance schedules and driving like a granny it was forever giving her grief, and several times broke down, while she was travelling alone along quiet country roads near where we live. When she realised she couldn't trust it for simple personal transport she got rid. now has a Hyundai Coupe, which has never given any trouble.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Cheers for that guys. Think my wife may be reconsidering now


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Series 1 Lotus Elise perhaps - worth a look at least?


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Andy Tims said:


> Series 1 Lotus Elise perhaps - worth a look at least?


If Carlsberg made wives.... perhaps


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Alasdair, easily? Maybe for a good garage that does them everyday but believe me I see loads of repeat breakdowns even after the modified parts have been used.

If I had the money and the urge for a roadster I'd get a Honda S 2000


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

We replaced her TF with a 206cc because the soft top had moss growing on it in the winter and it frosted on the inside then dripped when you were driving. We then looked to trade it in against a 207cc (which seemed great) but it was just out and too pricey.

We'll probably go for a convertible again but it would be a hard top - I like the MX5 hard top version.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Dont we all like the hard top MX5 but it is very pricy and pretty new out.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

what about one of these i have this for 2 years now cheap to buy not as common as mg or mx5.










bowie


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

bowie said:


> what about one of these i have this for 2 years now cheap to buy not as common as mg or mx5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Didn't think there were any of those left


----------



## Don1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Neither. For Â£8k you can pick up a nice TVR Chimera, and have something beautiful, totally reliable (no sniggering, this isn't Top Gear), and a hand built British sports car, with insurance costing Â£200/year.

How do I know this? I run one myself. And love it...


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes yes i have looked at these and would very much like one. Can't as its for the wife and with fuel costs at the moment


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Geez... never ever buy an MGF/TF.... never ever, ever never... badly thought out and poorly built... It was ok when it came out in 95. I drove one of the early prortypes and it was great, but it was way outclassed in later years and was terribly built. I knew a mate who had one as a company car and his wife bought an early MX5 that was 10years older. the Mazda was incredible, but the MG was always being fixed etc. Get the mazda... end of.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Alasdair, easily? Maybe for a good garage that does them everyday but believe me I see loads of repeat breakdowns even after the modified parts have been used.


Sorry when I said easily - I meant an easy fix as in once the uprated gasket is put on the problem will not arise again if they use the Land Rover one. So far on the MG sites no-one has reported it failing again after replacement with the LR gasket. Quite a few of the forum members who are keeping the cars long term have done it as a preventitive measure.

Realise the job itself is not easy and why usually Â£500 or more even if no contamination has occurred.

Alasdair


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

When i said i looked before but she doesn't want one and the fuel costs are too much is was about the TVR. She also wouldnt have a car that was old. But i would


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

No matter how bad the MG is supposed to be, and I think there are a lot of "urban myths" about them, there are some hidden bonuses getting in her what she want's 

And the other attraction if you find a decent one is that they are cheap as chips.

B.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> there are some hidden bonuses *getting in her what she want's *
> 
> B.


Can't disagree with that :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

grey said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > there are some hidden bonuses *getting in her what she want's *
> ...


A man after my own heart :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Even if I did get it the wrong way round after to many Vodka & Red Bull's :blink:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I knew what I meant, I think :lol: :lol:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

:lol: Thanks guy.


----------



## fenns (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, I hope I am not too late and the consensus made your choice clear. The MX-5 is simply the best convertible sports car under 40k by whatever benchmark you care to throw at it - handling, character, utter relaibilty and sheer fun.

I have owned one since '91 and despite long periods of neglect :blush: it runs well and I shall never part with it. It has run a turbocharger from new (BBR conversion) which has gradually been upgraded so that other than hyper cars it can out run most things on track aswell as be a civilised daily drive.

Part of the fun of being in a 'hairdresser's car' is surprising the be-baseball capped knuckle scrapers in their Imprezzas/Max'd Novas etc. as well as the usual BMW/Porsche bores who graze the 'lifestyle' motoring mags and wear their orange Oakleys whatever the weather.

OK that's a few prejudices aired to boot, but this really is a fantastic car and throroughly recommended. Whatever the age I'd recommend a full suspension geometry check at a particular specialist as that will transform the car - many have no doubt been subject to the monkey boys at ThickFit or similar who have no idea about how to set this car up properly and have blunted it's ability. This is one sophisticated beastie (PM me and I'll send his contact details but be warned he is also a MIS as in 'Mazda Idiot Savant!)

You'll not regret an MX-5 and if you get bored with the standard performance there are a number of dedicated tuners who'll look after you 

PS I won't be able to sign on 'til tomorrow evening so don't think I've forgotten the PM offer if you are serious about geting an MX-5


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks fenns. Still unshure though. Might now consider a A4 or a 3 series. Previous shape A4 and Previous shape 3 series. Believe the A4 is 02 - 06 and the 3 series is 00 - 06.


----------



## fenns (Jun 26, 2006)

michaelh said:


> Thanks fenns. Still unshure though. Might now consider a A4 or a 3 series. Previous shape A4 and Previous shape 3 series. Believe the A4 is 02 - 06 and the 3 series is 00 - 06.


Michael























You are now reverting to mainstream, heavy, unexiting vehicles!

If you wife would like a convertible, enjoys driving and has the ability to walk unaided  (and you are not so wealthy as to be immune from the forthcoming recession) then this is choice no.1, 2 and 3.

I still look forward to driving mine every time I get in and I know that, bar a nearby nuclear blast, it will start and get me there with a smile on my face. You can get these cars for under 3k in fantastic condition so if for some reason you don't gel there's been minimal financial exposure and you'll get your money back!

There will undoubtedly be a local MX-5 specialist for servicing but frankly if a doofus like me can do the basics anyone can  .

Unless you run a haulage business and need lots of load carrying ability (and even then you'd be surprised at how much you can carry with some imagination) it's the perfect 2nd car.

OK enough MX-5 evangelicalism.....I promise. Just don't go for the Beemer - it'll be boring and a moneypit unless you are owed big time by God, Budda, Allah etc.


----------



## fenns (Jun 26, 2006)

Michael - forgot to add that women driving MX-5's (especially Mk1's with pop up lights) lose approx. 5 years - 10 yrs if aged over 50 - and become VERY attractive :tongue2:


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

fenns said:


> Michael - forgot to add that women driving MX-5's (especially Mk1's with pop up lights) lose approx. 5 years - 10 yrs if aged over 50 - and become VERY attractive :tongue2:


 The next door neighbour has a friend with a soft top MX 5 who visits a number of times a day.

During the summer it can be very interesting when I pass by walking the dog.

SOME DAYS THE DOG GETS 20 WALKS !!!!!!

Geoff


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Mazda

But really the Citroen C1 is a great buy for economy.....Toyota reliability........build................safety..........emissions......and just about everything........AND it is fun to drive too


----------



## fenns (Jun 26, 2006)

Griff said:


> Mazda
> 
> But really the Citroen C1 is a great buy for economy.....Toyota reliability........build................safety..........emissions......and just about everything........AND it is fun to drive too


  but it's front wheel drive and therefore not a sports car Griff! Furthermore, if I was going to have a crash I know what I'd rather be in ! The latest ultra-crumple zones of 'modern' cars are all fine and dandy in incidents up to 40 mph but after that it's structural integrity you want and those Frenchie 'girly skateboards ' simply aren't built well enough. When I was the filling in a 6 car pile-up on Hammersmith flyover a few years ago the Renault Clio two cars ahead of me was rearended at c. 30 mph and disintergrated up to it's rear seats and was trailer fodder - not impressed.

On the otherhand, despite stopping a foot or so from the rear of the Vectra in front of me (good brakes on mine) a half-wit from Pimlico Plumbers rear-ended me at a similar speed, if not faster (because he was too busy chatting to his mate as observed in my r/v mirror while I awaited impact  ) I had a very dented bumper and, because my car was forced under the car in front, nasty bonnet and front bumper damage. The 'old school' crumple zones on mine did their job collapsing inwards 3 inches but that was all. Furthermore, I was able to drive away once the Bill had done their bit and checked the plumbers mate hadn't actually been decapitated by the ladder shooting through the windsreen when their car hit me.

Get an MX-5 not a frothy French Girl's car :lol:


----------

